# Open Photography: Galleries, Forums, Reviews...



## icebox (Sep 18, 2003)

*Open Photography *
http://openphoto.binary-pulse.org
I started a site dedicated to photography under the spirit of open source.
You can find free reviews, f.a.q.'s , encyclopedias, a forum and of course galleries. The cool thing is that you can upload your own work under diferent categories, have it commented and rated by other users.
*Have fun !*  :arrow:


----------

